# Just found these free pattern sites



## Pontygirl (Dec 1, 2011)

http://myhq.com/public/c/y/cyn5/

http://universalyarn.com

don't know if they have been posted before but I thought some of you may not have seen them.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Haven't seen these. Thanks for the links.


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## elly76 (Nov 8, 2011)

Awesome sites! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

boy that first one is dangerous! all that info if I checked out everything on it no one would see me for days! thanks it's a SAVER!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou for the link. :lol: :lol:


----------



## mary etta (Oct 24, 2011)

That link about covers it all. Unbelievable. Thanks


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Holy Guacamole! It's the Mother Lode!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for the links. Will need hours to look at all that.


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

jgarrett28 said:


> boy that first one is dangerous! all that info if I checked out everything on it no one would see me for days! thanks it's a SAVER!


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow, that is "almost" too much. Thanks.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

WOW!! someone did there homework! thanks for sharing....hugs


----------



## Sit knit stress less (Nov 3, 2011)

CRIPES! That's gonna put a halt to some projects while we drool over the first site! Thank you !


----------



## dunottargirl (Oct 29, 2011)

I did ages ago, but the last time I tried I had trouble. Maybe I had not registered. It's one of the most comprehensive sites I have found and I have used it.


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Bookmarked!


----------



## dunottargirl (Oct 29, 2011)

Just been back! I'm sure there is more on the site than before. Found nice sock patterns.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Perfect I just spent 45 minutes on the first site alone. I'm going to have to bookmark it so I can spend more time drooling. Thanks for the link, smooches :*


----------



## snowwhite09 (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks will book mark them


----------



## Pontygirl (Dec 1, 2011)

You are all welcome, that first site is quite awesome.


----------



## Sharon SA (Jul 18, 2012)

WOOOOOOW. Went onto this link http://myhq.com/public/c/y/cyn5/ and will have to spend dayyyyysssssss going through it. Please take time and search this link because there are TONNNNES of stuff!!!!!!!!

Sharon SA


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow...the first one is endless!! Thanks..


----------

